# The story behind my Oct. 9th harvest



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Had someone ask for the story behind this brute on another thread so here it is:

Well, for some reason the stars aligned for me last night (10-9-15) and I was able to harvest a buck that is, quite frankly, larger than anything I figured I would ever kill in my life. 

I had to work Friday and as the weather cooled and shifted I knew I had to be in the stand. The clock hit 3:30 and I was racing for my car to make to 30 minute drive to my hunting property as fast as I could! I just set up the stand I was in a couple months ago and it was in one of my favorite spots. I always hunted this spot previously with a climber but I wanted something in this location that was easy to sneak into and get in quietly. The stand sits in a low bottom area between a cut corn field and train tracks.

I was settled in by shortly after 4:30 and couldn't wait for the action to begin! Nothing happened for the first two hours and then at 6:30 I catch movement. There was a doe kind of galloping around 80 yards in front of me. Then I saw antlers behind her. I knew this was a good looking buck but couldn't tell just how big. He was only about 75 yards away running a small doe in circles and I'm praying she leads him my way. Another doe and fawn pop out 50 yards beside me and are watching big daddy who is now feeding my way at about 60 yards. The doe he was originally chasing cut down the edge of the corn field and came right to me, literally running circles around my tree. This buck commits and is looping around to the downwind side of me and the doe. He is going to walk right behind me at 25 yards. I draw, he stops, I let it fly. RIGHT OVER HIS BACK. The buck bounded twice , turned my way, and stopped perfectly broadside at 30 yards now. Thank god I got a second chance because I put a perfect hit on him. 

I lost it after the shot. I sat there and replayed it over and over again and quite frankly I still don't believe it happened. I sat tight for an hour after the shot and then climbed down to meet my dad who had come out to help me track. We waited a little bit longer and then hit the trail. Not a lot of blood at first but then it began pouring out. Then all the sudden, there he was, he didn't go more than 50 yards or so. In fact, I don't know how the heck I didn't see him go down from the tree! Sorry for being so long winded, here is the proof!

He roughly grossed 172 1/4"


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulations. That's a huge buck and that's a great story to go with it.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulation on a sweet buck!!!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

what a stud. no need for the sorry on a "long winded" story. those are the best ones. like we were in the stand with ya. gets me excited about being in the woods this weekend. congrats again on a great buck.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome deer anywhere in the country! Congrats!


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

That is definitely a stud! Nice job. The story is part of the fun.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on a dandy buck! Nice story on how you got him too! Awesome!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a bruiser! What county did you take him in? Had you seen him before? Just curious. Might as well quit hunting now as it will be hard to top that deer! Congrats.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice buck and great story. Congrats to you!


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats! Very nice buck.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome buck and nice write-up.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great pictures and great story. Thanks for adding that you had actually missed him on your 1st shot. Some guys I know would never admit to missing a deer. lol


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I got this buck on a small farm in Stark County. I had never seen him before this point even though I had been running cams since before bow season. My girlfriend swears that it's the same buck she saw in the same area of the farm last year. She said he looked the same, just a little smaller but there are quite a few good lookin bucks running around so there's no way to determine for sure.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

nis1 said:


> Had someone ask for the story behind this brute on another thread so here it is:
> 
> Well, for some reason the stars aligned for me last night (10-9-15) and I was able to harvest a buck that is, quite frankly, larger than anything I figured I would ever kill in my life.
> 
> ...


Awesome Buck!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on your button buck, LOL. just kidding that's an awesome buck in my book, and a great story.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great buck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the fact you got him with a bow and arrow makes it even sweeter. the fact you missed him with the 1st shot and still made the kill shot was just awesome.

I don't know if I could even take a buck like that. my heart would be beating 3800 beats per minute and I would be shaking like a leaf in a strong wind.
sherman


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just a beast of a buck dude...congrats


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

SWEET!


----------

